# Iguana Meat Caught at the Border



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now if she had only used a catapult to send that over...:googly:

http://www.cnn.com/2011/CRIME/03/01/texas.iguana.meat/index.html?hpt=Sbin


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

she probably just didn't offer any to the agents looking through stuff at the bus. Had she given them some they would be ok. It is funny though that they list the meat as being worth $1500 at only 50 some pounds. That is like $25 a pound. I could get just about any cut of meat I wanted for that price.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

This reminds me of the Wall of Voodoo song, Mexican Radio.

"Wish I was in Tijuana, eating barbecued Iguana"


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

hmmmmm......tastes like chicken.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Alternative Meat Restaurant? Sounds like my high school cafeteria.


----------

